# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Restaurant decisions

## BenG

With my next trip fast approaching i need help choosing the final few meals, finding very little reliable info online...  :cool: 

For lunch Rivyera or Beachouse?

For dinner two from Fouquets, Robuchon (rooftop), Kinaguwa, Francois Plantation (I heard they have a new 2* chef has anyone been lately?)

Last couple - For casual meals who is currently doing the best burger / pizza on the island?

Also, has anyone eaten at Le Toiny since the new head chef started?

Thanks in advance for any help.... Ben

----------


## cassidain

Is Emmanuel Motte current chef at François Plantation? Was he previously at Carl Gustaf ?

----------


## BenG

Apparently the chef is now Benjamin Zannier from the 2 star Chevre d'or


https://www.instagram.com/p/CYjllFCl...dium=copy_link

----------


## cassidain

http://www.gillespudlowski.com/26329...t-des-remparts

Chef Zannier was the chef of Château de la Chèvre dOrs casual terrace restaurant Les Ramparts de la Chèvre dor. 
Arnaud Faye is chef of the hotels grand restaurant, the two star La Chèvre dOr.

----------


## Annabelle

You may well have been there, but L'Isoletta in Gustavia for pizza (and the mache, mozzarella and lemon dressing salad). We tend toward long, boozy lunches and appreciate the casual atmosphere that still feels really festive (and if not full of locals, at least a lot of people not speaking English!). Really yummy and fun.

----------


## cec1

> With my next trip fast approaching i need help choosing the final few meals, finding very little reliable info online... 
> 
> For lunch Rivyera or Beachouse?
> 
> For dinner two from Fouquets, Robuchon (rooftop), Kinaguwa, Francois Plantation (I heard they have a new 2* chef has anyone been lately?)
> 
> Last couple - For casual meals who is currently doing the best burger / pizza on the island?
> 
> Also, has anyone eaten at Le Toiny since the new head chef started?
> ...



Ben . . . as one who eats  frequently at many restaurants on SBH . . . my urging to you is that you chill a bit.  In this regard, I dont mean disrespect of your inquiries, but just want to say that your search for direction is a bit like seeking distinction among angels dancing on the head of a pin.  Youre inquiring about a class of restaurants that has highly regarded reputations, & I think that you would enjoy each of them.  Meanwhile, use the Search feature of the Forum & find great input about every venue,  Best of enjoyment!

----------

